# Artificial driftwood for large tank?



## ntayler

Finishing my 150gal (72"x18"x30") build and just need to aquascape. I want to steer away from natural wood because of the tannin issue, the breakdown, the bacteria, etc...

There are some nice pieces of resin or other artificial wood replicas out there but I have not been able to find any that are very tall/large. Anyone use large fake wood in their set ups, or know of any that are available? Pics?

If large pieces are not available then does anyone have a nice looking setup using a few smaller pieces? Thanks

Bbt this will be an american cichlid setup


----------



## areuben

Universal rocks has some excellent stuff. I use their logs, branches and stumps and they are very realistic. I also use their rocks as being resin I can cut out the backs for caves, etc for the many catfish I have. www.universalrocks.com


----------



## ntayler

exactly what I was looking for thank you! Pricey, but that is expected with such large pieces 

You have any pics of your tanks reuben?


----------



## PhinFan1981

I think its fine to use real driftwood in there too. As long as you soak and rinse properly you can get the majority of (tannins,brown) out. The key is patience and soaking for a few days with hot water.I use it in one of my tanks.I keep up with my water changes and my PH is fine (8.0) and my water is always crystal clear.I don't think tannins is a deal breaker to using real driftwood. You can't beat real with fake.


----------



## ntayler

Mangrove root from www.universalrocks.com came yesterday...it is the 24" high one and will be the centerpiece decoration for this tank (only thing in there now). I am pretty pleased with it... it is not perfect but I think looks very good, very real, and at $130, I don't think it is much more expensive than any real piece that could be bought at that size. I may buy their smalls piece of mangrove root for the right side of the tank in the future, depends on how the rest of the decor looks



Anyway than you to areuben for the great suggestion!!!!


----------



## richraceri

I stopped using real driftwood with cichlids. I have no proof but my feeling was that the fish dying from bloat or intestinal issues also seemed to be the ones nibbling algae off wood. They have sharp teeth, I assumed they were also getting small slivers off wood leading to their demise as the slivers got stuck in their digestive tracks ?? Once I removed the wood (in various forms) problem seemed to go away. Since I'm blowing smoke here with little proof beyond a very small experience in a few tanks I would add that the bigger fish seemed more likely perhaps because they could more easily chip off a sliver? As to tannins it's no big deal, soak them. Water gets alittle brown then clears up as you clean filters and tank over time. No lasting effect. Real wood is a great look. I keep lots of fake stuff, and fish seem Ok with it, but it's harder to clean without losing paint. Lace rock is much easier to pressure wash, or bake (400F) to kill algae, and fish prefer it. Lately I've been using plastic plants with lace rocks piled on them. Where plastic sticks out, gives some color, place for babies to hide, easy to pressure wash in 5 gal bucket.


----------



## mambee

I have a LFS with a koi pool in the back. I purchased a big piece of driftwood from him and he soaked it for me in the koi pool for a month to make sure that it didn't float. This had the extra benefit of avoiding the tannin problem.


----------



## sumthinfishy

stay away from fakes. the fish seim up into the holes. the fish can get stuck inside and die. it also makes it very hard to catch a fish if it hides inside. not to mention the waste that accumulates inside


----------

